# Mill Hold Down Step Block Set



## Jonathans (Oct 29, 2015)

I am currently using a $50 52pc set.  Suffice it to say that I am not happy with it.  The threading, or coating is so bad that they can't be hand threaded.  I would like to upgrade to a good set but visually they all look exactly the same. Just the prices differ.  I would appreciate a suggestion.


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a cheap set also I can hardly thread the nuts on, I have been thinking about running a thread chaser down the studs
maybe the threads will clean up so they can be used


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2015)

I highly recommend using a thread chaser on the studs and run a tap through the nuts.  I do that to mine all the time just to clean the chips out of the threads.  They work much better.


----------



## Sandia (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep, I have one of those as well. Real pain.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2015)

Te-co is about the best, but nowhere in the same ball park as $50.  Gibraltar makes very nice hold down sets, still nowhere near $50, but way less than Te-co.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=730


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 29, 2015)

Besides the threading issue, when I bear down hard on one of the nuts it seems to be bending the threads, so now, even if I had cleaned up the threads and threaded the nut on ok, it won't turn off easily and has to be wrenched all the way!
At this point I won't mind spending the extra dollars on a Gibraltar or Teco, I just want confirmation from someone that has as a set of those that they don't have the same issues.


----------



## Dan_S (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't write off the cheap sets, The $60 set that came with my mill works really well, but it isn't as pretty as some of the high dollar sets.


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 29, 2015)

what brand is your set Dan?  My cheap set is.... well..... cheap, and doesn't function well.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 29, 2015)

The set that came as part of an option package from Precision Machine, (grey plastic rack with metal back), while it isn't high quality, certainly is usable without much work.  I swiped a file over the steps of the T nuts, to make them smoother moving, and everything else worked just fine. The threads all go together with finger pressure, no problems at all. If I made them myself, yeah, they'd be better, but I'm content with them the way they are.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently picked up a cheap set here:
http://www.victornet.com/ 
I think it was only $45. So far I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 29, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> Te-co is about the best, but nowhere in the same ball park as $50.  Gibraltar makes very nice hold down sets, still nowhere near $50, but way less than Te-co.
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=730




I have two of the Te-co sets and probably won't buy anything else (Maybe Gibraltar but no India or China sets unless I need something more "disposable").  For me, they were worth the extra money.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 29, 2015)

Be careful about running a tap through the T nuts. Some sets have hardened T nuts. I know because the set I have is hardened.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 29, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> Be careful about running a tap through the T nuts. Some sets have hardened T nuts. I know because the set I have is hardened.



Also, most T-nuts that come with the set are not tapped all the way through, they are tapped one or two threads short.  This is to keep you from bottoming the stud in the T-slot.  I have both, I bought a couple dozen that are tapped through so I could get a bolt through them.  It just requires care in the setup, and make sure the bolts can not bottom.


----------



## dirty tools (Oct 29, 2015)

maybe just get a bunch of grade 8 studs and replace mine.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 29, 2015)

I ponied up for the Made in USA Teco set, it was only $20 more than the Gibraltar. No issues with threads its made decent enough. You do get the plastic holder some website pics still show the steel holder. You don't want the steel anyways it rusts the plastic holder is just fine.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought a cheap MHC brand set when I first bought my mill. None of the T nuts fit my Bridgeport table and the flanged 1/2-13 nuts use a 22mm wrench size instead of the standard 7/8" common with the 1/2-13 sets. The studs and step blocks were fine but I replaced the flanged nuts and modified the T nuts.


----------



## hman (Oct 30, 2015)

Several years ago I bought a set from Little Machine Shop.  It's worked well for me.  LMS sells several sizes:  7/16" - #1144 - $49; ½" - #1268 - $49; ⅝" - 3667 - $50 and #4833 - $65.  I'm not sure what's the difference between the last two - one says it's 52 piece, the other 58 piece, but the parts breakdown is the same.  Probably best to phone and ask.

I've recently bought extra T-slot nuts and flange screws from CDCO.  They've also worked well.  The T-slot nuts are thru-tapped, so I used a center punch to upset the bottom end of the threaded hole.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 30, 2015)

I started making my own T nuts and am using Grade 8 bolts as suggested above. Pieces of scrap work well and oil quenching seems to toughen them up enough for my needs. And they always fit!! I'd like to think that keeping them softer than my table means that the nut will deform the table. Gotta watch the nuts and take them out of service if the threads begin to pull through. But, then I also need to ask myself if I'm getting them to tight. As identified above don't go all the way through. 


Daryl
MN


----------



## stupoty (Oct 30, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Also, most T-nuts that come with the set are not tapped all the way through, they are tapped one or two threads short.  This is to keep you from bottoming the stud in the T-slot.  I have both, I bought a couple dozen that are tapped through so I could get a bolt through them.  It just requires care in the setup, and make sure the bolts can not bottom.



The ones with mine go all the way through and have been peened to stop the stud going throug.

They are also hardend i seem to remember that the hack saw didn't do much to the rods when i needed to cut them down to mont a vice.

I managed to cross thread one just the one turn and cleaning it up with a tap was a total pain. 

Stuart


----------



## Jonathans (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks guys,
I decided to go for a machinist set of Te-co . This way I won't need to deal with he issue again.  Enco had the best pricing and free shipping


----------



## stevemetsch (Oct 31, 2015)

I bought a TECO set at a local Ind Supply. USA made. Excellent fit and finish. Flimsy holder. Buy USA and local if you can.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 31, 2015)

Still have the same TECO set dad bought back in 1979.  The basic set is still there.  It has been added to over the years with odds and ends.


----------



## M1200AK (Dec 8, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> Te-co is about the best, but nowhere in the same ball park as $50.  Gibraltar makes very nice hold down sets, still nowhere near $50, but way less than Te-co.
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=730




Does anyone know if the TE-CO clamping kits are made in the United States?

Based on just the much higher price of their clamping kits it would seem so, but looking at their website I can't find any references to any of their products being made here in the states.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know if TE-CO clamp kits are US made.  They are very high quality.  So are the Gibraltar kits, and they are world sourced.  Quality goes down fast with imports priced below those two brands, but they still are quite usable with a bit of chasing threads, etc., and they are not reported to hold up as well to heavy usage.  This is not all first hand knowledge, I am repeating some of what I have read and been told...


----------



## coolidge (Dec 9, 2015)

By the way Teco makes a vise hold down kit that includes 2 short studs, T nuts, washer, and nut to clamp down your vise, this frees up the short studs from your main Teco hold down set. $15.65 on sale at Enco.


----------



## M1200AK (Dec 9, 2015)

coolidge said:


> By the way Teco makes a vise hold down kit that includes 2 short studs, T nuts, washer, and nut to clamp down your vise, this frees up the short studs from your main Teco hold down set. $15.65 on sale at Enco.



I just recently ordered one of the scratch & dent vises from KURT and didn't realize at the time that they didn't come with mounting hardware,  I'll just throw that on my next Enco order.

I actually haven't even seen my new vise that's arrived at my house, I've been out of town on a job assignment, so I'll be looking forward to getting back home to take a look at it and other accessories that I've purchased separately via Enco while I've been on this trip.  Heck, I still need to go pick up my new mill after I get home too.


----------



## catoctin (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought the Gibraltar set from Enco a year ago with no regrets.  It is hard to believe that a manufacturer could screw up something as simple as hold downs. Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Dec 10, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I highly recommend using a thread chaser on the studs and run a tap through the nuts.  I do that to mine all the time just to clean the chips out of the threads.  They work much better.



I also bought a cheap import set - Shars, I think - and did the same as Jim.  They were more than adequate for the size work I tend to do.  Later as part of a tooling lot purchase I got some very nice ones that were made in Dayton, Ohio.  They do look a lot nicer.  However, unlike the difference between many import and USA tools, the functionality is pretty much the same.

Maybe if the work I did was heavy duty I'd have a different opinion.  But based on performance up to this point, it would have to be much larger work to require just the made in USA ones.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 10, 2015)

I got a Teco set from ENCO years ago on sale for $50.00!!!! That was a lot cheaper than Fastenal,who had the SAME exact set for $250.00!!

The Teco is great. Hardened enough that the threads don't get distorted.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 10, 2015)

I have been using a Bridgeport set for about the last 40 years. Can’t recall how I got it and I know I did not pay a Bridgeport price for it. I also do not know if Bridgeport actually made and or still makes the set? I would keep an eye out on say eBay for a Bridgeport set. Make sure that is all genuine pieces and not a hodgepodge. The proper size “T” nut is important. If it does not fit correctly, you can mess up the slot in the table when applying the hold down force to the T nut. And trying to repair the slot in the table is not fun, I know. I have seen many second hand mills with distorted slots from improper care/use…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 17, 2015)

My uncles have some really big & heavy ones but the small set I got for my small mill(13mm slots I believe) are the imports & I've been happy with them. The threads aren't lose enough to give a spin & they free wheel but they turn easy by hand & have a close thread tolerance. I get good clamping force with no problems. I can't think I'd be any happier with a set that cost more. 

I just got a new bigger mill & was thinking about making the clamps but decided for the price of $50 & I'd have the holder so I bought another import set that is probably at the house now. So I'll see if the one good set was a fluke.


----------

